# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  patella spitzensyndrom

## wavie66

halli hallo,
ich habe nun schon im zweiten Jahr das Patella Spitzensydrom.
(entzndung der Kniescheibensehne) weiss jemand wie man es wieder los wird?
Es. macht beschwerden beim Treppensteigen, Laufen, Radfahren etc. und auch beim Surfen
habe auch schon ein halbes jahr pausiert und nix gemacht (empfehlung des Aztes).
Die Beschwerden kamen aber nach einiger Zeit wieder :-( ... 

mercie fr gute Tipps.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo wavie66,

Bei so lange andauernder Entzndung sollte man eine operative Therapie in betracht ziehen.

Bei einem Teil der Patienten (statistisch ca. 10%) kann trotz lngerer Belastungspause und intensiver konservativer Therapie keine Beschwerdefreiheit und somit Sportfhigkeit erreicht werden. In diesen Fllen kann eine Operation in Erwgung gezogen werden.

Die nachfolgend aufgefhrten operativen Therapiemanahmen kommen bei der Behandlung eines Patellaspitzensyndrom  / jumpers knee zur Anwendung. Sie knnen einzeln oder in Kombination angewandt werden:

    * Entfernung des Sehnengleitgewebes.
    * Denervierung der Sehnenumgebung.
    * Sehnenlsung an der Kniescheibenspitze.
    * Entfernung des degenerativen Areals
    * Sehneninzisionen in Lngsfaserrichtung

Welches Verfahren angewandt werden sollte, hngt vom Ausma der Sehnenvernderung ab. Unerlsslich fr die Beurteilung ist eine Kernspin Untersuchung (MRT). Bei Sehnenvernderungen lediglich am Sehnenansatz, ist eine Arthoskopie mit teilweiser Ablsung der Sehne und Entfernung des degenerativen Areals empfohlen. Bei strkerem oder langstreckigem Sehnenschaden sowie bei partieller Sehnennekrose ist eine offene Operation notwendig.



Die Nachbehandlung muss individuell festgelegt werden. Sie ist abhngig vom ursprnglichen Sehnenschaden und der durchgefhrten Operation. Orientierend  kann folgendes festgehalten werden:



    * Entlastung an Gehstcken fr 3- 5 Tage
    * sanfte Physiotherapie fr ca. 2-6 Wochen, dann intensivieren im Sinne von Koordinations- und Kraftbungen
    * Belastung auf Radergometer nach ca. 2 - 6 Wochen
    * erste sanfte Laufbelastung nach ca. 4  8 Wochen, dann ggf. langsam steigern
    * Krafttraining nach 48 Wochen
    * Sprungtraining nach 6 Wochen bis 4 Monaten

    * volle Sportfhigkeit nach 2 bis 6 Monaten


Die Erfolgsrate nach operativer Therapie wird in der Literatur mit 70-90% guter und sehr guter Ergebnisse angegeben.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## wavie66

hallo jan
mag ja sein das dies die letzte konsequenz ist mir das knie aufschneiden zu lassen,
aber da muss es noch ein bisschen mehr weh tun ... ich dachte es gbe tricks wie dehnen,
stretchen, khlen, gymastik etc. um das problem in den griff zu bekommen ... habe natrlich auch schon einiges probiert, mit migem erfolg... vielleicht hat noch jemand ein erfolgsrezept??

gru wavie 66

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo wavie66,

wie bei allen berlastungsschden ist Vorbeugung die beste Therapie. Zu den wichtigsten prophylaktischen Manahmen zur Vermeidung des Jumpers Knee / Patellaspitzensyndrom zhlen: 

    * eine gute Muskeldehnung,
    * Aufwrmen vor der sportlichen Bettigung
    * langsames steigern der Belastungsintensitt
    * ausreichende Regeneration
    * ggf. Sporteinlagen bei Fehlstatik 

Bei eintretenden Beschwerden muss die Belastung drastisch reduziert und eine konservative Behandlung eingeleitet werden. Belastungsreduktion bedeutet konkret, dass keinerlei Sprung- und Laufbelastungen erfolgen sollten, solange hierbei Beschwerden bestehen. Alternativ knnen ggf. Radfahren, Crosstraining oder Aquajogging durchgefhrt werden. Ist das Knie wieder beschwerdefrei, muss auf einen vorsichtigen Belastungsaufbau mit dosierter Trainingssteigerung geachtet werden. 

Zur Untersttzung des Heilungsverlaufes wird ein intensives Dehnen der Oberschenkelmuskulatur (am besten mehrfach tglich fr wenige Minuten) empfohlen. 

          Dehnung Oberschenkelmuskulatur (M. quadriceps) 

Auerdem sind Manahmen, die den Stoffwechsel, d.h. die lokale Durchblutung am Sehnenansatz frdernd sehr effektiv (z.B. Eisabreibungen fr ca. 10 min. 1-2 mal tglich). 

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## paulchen

hi wavie!
hier findest du den link zu "jan's quelle":
http://www.klinik-am-ring.de/Orthopa...zensyndrom.htm

hier stehen auch noch einige weitere tipps. du knntest dich ja auch mit denen in verbindung setzen... (zwecks professionellen medizinischen rat)

gru paul

----------


## novize

hallo jan,

bist du physio? ;-)

----------


## Dmmerfan

Hallo wavie,

ich habe beruflich und selbst beim Sport mit diesem Problem zu tun.

Es fehlen bei den bisherigen physiotherapeutischen Tipps leider einige wichtige aber meist entscheidende Details.

Hauptverantwortlich fr das Problem ist in der Regel der gerade (rectus) Anteil des Quadrizeps.

Wenn man den richtig dehnt, bekommt man das Problem meist einfach in den >Griff.

Immer nach dem Sport oder auch so mal fr je 2 mal 20 bis 30 sec jede Seite dehnen. Die Ausfhrung entscheidet.

Unter diesem Link gibt es ein Bild zum besseren Verstndnis.
http://www.wecarelife.at/fitness-spo...izeps-dehnung/

Der rectus geht mit seinen Anstzen sowohl ber des Hftgelenk wie auch ber das Kniegelenk. Man kann ihn nur dehnen, wenn bei fixiertem Knie die Hfte nach vorne geschoben wird.

Wenn du die bg auf dem Bild im Knien (Kissen) machst, geht es am besten. Rechter Fu steht deutlich vor auf der Erde, linker Fu mit gestrecktem Arm in die Hand. Nun den Krper Aufrichten und Hfte nach vorne schieben (Bogenspannung). Hinten nur halten.

Es muss im oberen Bereich des Oberschenkels ziehen bis zum Adduktorenbereich, dann machst du es richtig. 

Meist stellt sich bei korrekter Anwendung schon nach 1 bis zwei Wochen deutliche Besserung ein.

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfgung.

Viel Erfolg

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo novize,

ich bin International sportcoach, sport Therapist, Mentor of Sport im Bereich Leistungsport und eine therapeutische Ausbildung genossen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## wavie66

hallo dmmerfan
vielen dank fr den guteb tip. die variante mit dem stuhl kannte ich noch nicht, hab sie gleich mal angetestet, fhlt sich auf jedenfall gut an, werde berichten ob eine besserung eingetreten ist ...

gru wavie66

----------


## Dmmerfan

Hallo Wavie,

aus deiner Antwort entnehme ich, dass ich mich selber nicht absolut przise ausgedrckt habe.

Wenn man auf dem Fuboden kniet, geht es am besten. Das Bild sollte nur das Prinzip verdeutlichen. 

Viel Erfolg
 Dmmerfan

----------


## strandkind

Moin Dude,

war letztens auf nem Symposium wo unteranderem ein Ami vorgetragen hat der sich mit dem Spa gut auskennt. Er ist sozusagen der Therapeut (in Amerika sind da andere Bezeichnungen) der U.S. Leichtathleten in den Bahndiziplinen (Sprnge und Lufe).
Er sieht bei seinen Leuten die Ursache fr das jumpers knee in einer muskulren dysbalance. das bedeutet dass dein gegenspielender muskel schwcher/verkrzter/anders trainierter ist als der andere.
in deinem fall rt der typ: deine arschmuskulatur musst du auftrainieren (das geht ganz gut wenn du n paar ausfallschritte machst, kniebeuge haste die auch drin oder mal ein fitnessstudio besuchst und an gerten die jeweiligen muskeln trainierst.) weiterhin solltest du deine adduktoren dehnen.

wichtig ist nur zu wissen, ob du einseitig trainiert bist. machst du oft sportarten mit einseitiger belastung etc. check das mal, trainier ne runde (das schadet nie) und man sieht weiter. 
ein solches gezieltes krafttraining sollte natrlich auch unter augen von leuten stattfinden die davon ahnung haben. willst ja auch schnelle erfolge um schnell aufs wasser zu kommen. ein paar sachen die du so machen kannst hab ich dir geschrieben. ist auf jedenfall besser als immer gleich operieren!!!

gre und gute besserung

----------


## wavie66

Ok Danke strankind fr den Tipp 

... kannst Du mir evtl. den Namen oder ne Webseite von dem Ami nennen.
vielleicht kann man den mal anmailen oder was auf seiner webseite rumstbern 

viele gre

----------


## strandkind

http://sportsinstitute.com/aboutus.html

findeste nur nicht viel zu dem thema. is halt werbung und prsentation vom institut. aber schaffste schon :Wink: 

stay stoked!

----------


## christoph86

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas lter, aber ich mchte an hier doch kurz vor Selbstbehandlung warnen!

Ich habe ebenfalls Probleme mit den Knien gehabt und deshalb meinen Hausarzt, der auch Sportmediziner ist, aufgesucht.
Dieser stellte fest, dass die Sehne bei mir berdehnt ist und dadurch die Kniescheibe zu locker sitzt (habe ich durch hufiges dehnen nach dem Sport, weil dies meine subjektiven Schmerzen verringerte vermutlich noch schlimmer gemacht).
Durch die zu lockere Kniescheibe reibt diese regelmige auf den darunterliegenden Knorpeln (usw - bin kein Mediziner oder Therapeut) und dadurch entstehen in weiterer Folge Entzndungen.
Er hat mir dann eine einfache bung erklrt (Spannungsbung fr den Quadrizeps) und mir empfohlen (da ich relativ viel bike) einfach 1 - 2 Gnge hher zu treten.
Bin nach ca. 3 Wochen schon beinahe schmerzfrei.

Christoph

----------

